# can i give my beardie red onions



## lorrainem (Sep 19, 2010)

can i give my beardie red onions and someone told me i dont have to feed my beardie salad every day


----------



## loulou87 (Sep 10, 2010)

no onion, its potentially toxic to a beardie. If you go to the lizard forum section then theres a food chart and that will give you an idea of what they can and cant have.

you do need to give your beardie salad everyday, even if they arent eating it, its good to familiarise them with it so they can nibble when they feel like it.


----------



## lee young (Oct 14, 2009)

any kind of bulbs are potentially dangerous for beardies, so no garlic or onions of any kind. They can have the green leafy bits of bulbs lik spring onion leaves or the green bits of leeks, but most wont touch them anyway.

They should have salad/veg in their vivs at all times, however if your food bowl is in the cool end you might not have to change the salad every day. My dragon will only eat most greens when theyve dried out a bit and are a bit crispy.

Theres a really good care sheet on here with nutritional values and things, download a copy and print it off, its worth its weight in gold.


----------

